# Acid testing: before or after?



## Coaster (Nov 8, 2006)

I see that many recipes call for acid blend during the make up of the must but I’ve read that acid should be measured after fermentation since there are some acids bound by the sugar and others are consumed during fermentation. So, do I need to test before or after and adjust accordingly (each time maybe)?


----------



## smurfe (Nov 8, 2006)

I am no expert at acid testing but I believe you test the must and after fermentation the wine to adjust the flavor.


Smurfe


----------



## scotty (Nov 8, 2006)

I believe both before pitching and after full fermentation is the logical thing


----------



## Waldo (Nov 8, 2006)

If you get it right on the front end you should not have to adjust after fermentation. I use my high tech tongue to do my acid testing so what do i know


----------



## Wade E (Nov 8, 2006)

I have always tested the must and adjusted and have never been very far
off at the end. Although I have never checked after stabilizing and
clearing. Dont know if doing those 2 procedures changes it muck. I will
check after all that on my next batch to see if that does much.


----------



## OGrav (Nov 8, 2006)

The only thing I have read is that if a must is fermented with a high percentage of citric, then it stands a better chance of being (consumed?) in the fermentation. I've tested a couple fruit wines so far both ends, haven't really seen any noticeable change

LT


----------



## Coaster (Nov 9, 2006)

"I use my high tech tongue to do my acid testing so what do i know"


That's a nice acid testing tool to have. I can only hope I get to that point someday. I will be tasting my must before I test it to see if I can guess "high" or "low". I will probably test after it's stabilized too just to see if it changed.


----------



## earl (Nov 9, 2006)

Proper acid will generally activate your saliva glands, assuming you are not hungry or suffering from some sort of Pavlovian response to something else. 


Take a sip and see.


earl


----------



## Joseph1 (Nov 9, 2006)

David, Acids will become bound to sugars during the pasteurization process. For this reason testing the acidity or pH of a kit wine will not give accurate results. 


I would suggest testing and adjusting the acidity of a scratch wine at the time the must is prepared. Also, the wine should be tested during bulk aging and adjusted when racking. During fermentation, the acidity may decrease by 0.05% to 0.10%. If the wine goes through a malolactic fermentation, there may be another 0.05% to 0.20% reduction in acidity.


Until you develop the expertise to determine acidity by taste, I would suggest using the acid test kit. The sugar present during the preparation of the must can be confusing to the taste buds.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 9, 2006)

Hey nyou to, where you been hiding. Good to see you back. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Coaster (Nov 9, 2006)

"Acids will become bound to sugars during the pasteurization process"


Thanks so much for the info!. The wine I am making is with Welch's frozen and bottled juice. The juice doesn't seem to have any peservatives (I migth be wrong, is Vitamin C a preservative?)in it but has been pasturized. I have 5 gals of it so that makes me think my acid test in the begining is going to be off. That being said, should I attempt to adjust the must at all before fermentation?


----------



## Joseph1 (Nov 10, 2006)

When making acid adjustments, it is always best to make your major adjustments to the must and to make only minor adjustments after fermentation. I have never made a wine from Welch’s so I cannot give you any idea of what to expect regarding the acid levels. Someone who has made this wine may have a suggestion better than this one: 


You should have an idea of the range of acidity desired based on the type and style of wine being produced. Test the acidity of the must. If the acidity is significantly higher than the high end of your range, reduce acidity. If acidity is lower than the low end of your range, increase it. During your post fermentation racking, you can test and make your minor adjustments to the acid level.


----------

